# the jungle juwel



## clippo

just starting on a paludarium project which I may use for frogs if it all turns out well.

Still at a very early stage - have now cleaned and sterilised the tank I am going to use and have it sitting in my garage.










Its a Juwel Panorama 80 tank - hold 130 litres. I have removed the brace bar and have had a piece of glass cut to fit the inside top tightly - all except the front part which will be mesh covered. I haven't decided on lighting yet... maybe just a couple of 20watt T8s, but I could fit a single 55watt daylight PC. There is a PC fan in the canopy already (used to be my old reef tank this).

Next stage is to install the river bank I have created and then the waterfall pump and background!


----------



## Julio

that is gonna make a sweet tank!!


----------



## clwatkins10

Julio said:


> that is gonna make a sweet tank!!


Agreed. I love the depth of it


----------



## afterdark

This is going to be one to follow. Keep us updated as you make progress!


----------



## AlexRible

afterdark said:


> This is going to be one to follow. Keep us updated as you make progress!


I agree please keep us updated, I really like the shape of that aquarium.


----------



## clippo

thanks all - nice to see some people following this!

I have now installed the riverbank.










Lighting system is on the way too - I decided to go for 2x20watt T8s in the end (lifeglo tubes) as I think the PCs might make it a bit hot. Also thinking of electricity costs. Id like to incorporate a couple of LEDs in the canopy too... probably white ones just to run at dawn and dusk. Should be enough room.


----------



## MJ

Very nice mate! can't wait to see it finished, it's going to look the dogs!


----------



## clippo

thanks!

hoping to finalise wood layout and foam the background in the next couple of evenings. With Winter just setting in here in the UK I could do with getting the thing out of my freezing garage and into my studio asap!

btw, the white pipe will be drawing water from within the leca layer on the right hand side (there is a strainer fitted into the riverbank to allow for this). A maxijet900 will be on the right hand end powering a waterall. All the pipework etc will be disguised. I am going for a broadly Amazon theme with the stocking.


----------



## Amphiman

MJ said:


> Very nice mate! can't wait to see it finished, it's going to look the dogs!


The dogs? I assume that means the tank is going to look amazing? Help an American out lol


----------



## clippo

I'll let MJ explain that one!

have now siliconed the left side panel in preparation for foam.... not bothering with the back but this will also be foamed. Settled on my wood layout too but think I need a couple more bits. Lighting has arrived too.


----------



## clippo

background now half done!


----------



## xm41907

Looking good!


----------



## clippo

thanks!

quick shot looking down on the tank too - shows the piece of glass that covers most of the top - fits very tightly. I'll be putting mesh over the front bit and see how humidity is.


----------



## clwatkins10

clippo said:


> thanks!
> 
> quick shot looking down on the tank too - shows the piece of glass that covers most of the top - fits very tightly. I'll be putting mesh over the front bit and see how humidity is.


It looks good, but I think that you have your glass switched around


----------



## loogielv

very awesome. what type of wood is that and where did you get it? it's teh win!


----------



## MJ

Sweet! where's the wood from mate?


----------



## clippo

thanks all - not sure what you mean about the glass... the cover has a couple of little notches cut so the any cables can exit. They will be totally blocked off though.

MJ - Wood is from Waterworld and Dartfrog.co.uk

Have now dressed most of background (extremely messy job!) but have run out of silicone so it will have to wait a bit.


----------



## kamazza

Looks really nice so far. Looking foward to the end result!


----------



## clippo

my last tube of black silicone is now lost in the mail!

the delay is driving me crazy.... have now got my pump and digital therm/hygro though.

Pic update soon hopefully!


----------



## Sean the Prawn

Looking good clippo. I'm sure we'll see some of your usual high standard of pictures when there's some life in there


----------



## NickBoudin

Great build so far. I love the amount of driftwood you used. 

I'm tuned in!


----------



## clippo

> Looking good clippo. I'm sure we'll see some of your usual high standard of pictures when there's some life in there


hi mate nice to see a familiar name!  - you still running a reef? switching to frogs? (edit: just seen your viv thread and commented!)

yep, I can't wait to get some life in the tank so I can start snapping!



> Great build so far. I love the amount of driftwood you used.
> 
> I'm tuned in!


Thanks Nick! - yeah I am pretty pleased with the wood layout. Thinking of adding a couple more bits, maybe a liana, going over the land area.

I have encountered a slight problem actually.

As mentioned, I ordered a final tube of silicone a while ago. As it hadn't come a week later I ordered another tube. Its now been 4 days and this one hasn't arrived either! My source has previously been very good. As a result I bought a tube of stuff from my local DIY store last night. When i started applying it, it was pretty clear it wasn't silicone. It is labelled as window/door sealant. It looks much like silicone but is more 'matt' in appearance and smells different. I think it is rubber based. Being impatient and only having a small area to do I applied it anyway and added coco fibre. Next morning it is still tacky though.

I am now considering peeling/scraping this new stuff off. Getting really frustrated with the silicone not arriving though.

The other problem I have is directing flow from the waterfall. As the tube basically goes straight up from the pump, I need a U shaped pipe to channel the flow onto the piece of wood so it can flow down. I can't find anything suitable though. I have tried to fashion my own but bending plastic pipe tends to result in it creasing which puts back pressure on the pump. Its a pain! The pump I bought is going to be way too powerful too (an MJ1200 - 1000lph). Having said that I am planning on drilling a hole in the impeller cover so that some water is circulated around the heater (50w aquarium heater). This should reduce flow to the waterfall too.

Once its planted and established, I am thinking of a pair or group of red/orange galactonotus for this tank. However, will 5-6" of water make the tank unsuitable for frogs? I am obviously planning on having escape routes etc... I suppose what I am asking is can frogs swim? or can they learn to swim?!


----------



## clippo

quick update. I've now scraped off the little bit of butyl sealant. Still need to do a few more bits of siliconing and dressing but it's getting there now.

I think it'll look better once its all nice and damp in there!










managed to get the pipework for the waterfall sorted - used a fluval external filter pipe. Shot below shows the pump and heater. These are hidden behind the large bit of wood on the right in the previous shot. That bit is obviously removable for maintenance. Hoping to test the waterfall shortly - might do a quick vid for that.


----------



## housevibe7

I'm definately starting to like this tank more and more. Well done! I can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## afterdark

Looks really good! Are you planning to leave that piece of wood unsecured for access to the pump? Does it fit tightly enough that frogs can't get behind it?


----------



## clippo

cheers Sarah and Mike - yep, that bit of wood is going to be left unsecured. Technically, a frog could go behind it but its just glass behind. There are no nooks or anything that a frog could get trapped in. Also this piece goes down into the water.

I got some ADA orinoco river gravel for the aquatic substrate but might just use silver sand in the end. There is no leca or anythng in the land section (left) yet of course. Waiting to do a water test in my garage before putting it on the stand and progressing to the next stage.

This build is great fun - easily as enjoyable as putting a reef together.

I have been reading a bit about foggers and I see that the in-tank ones are not recommended.

Just wondering, isn't it possible to build a guard for one of those units? I have had a quick look at one in a local store... with a deep aquatic section like mine, couldn't you just sit one inside a wide bore tube with holes drilled in the sides... and maybe screen off the top with mesh?


----------



## clippo

background now finished and waterfall etc tested. All looks OK! Lights are in operation in image too - 2 x 20watt lifeglo tubes in a reflector.










Now to drain it and move it onto the stand before adding leca etc.


----------



## MarcNem

WOW, this tank is coming along very nicely. One question tho....why so much water? I don't think it will be a problem (re the frogs drowning), but it is pretty deep. Why take a chance with such gems?

I had a tank where i had the same idea as you with a deep water section. I wanted to put guppies and tetras. I later changed it so there was about 3" of gravel in the water section, thus making the actual water depth only about an inch or so. When you add java and water plants, it really looks nice, and there is no chance of the frogs drowning. Either way it really is a great looking tank.


----------



## clippo

thanks for the comment - I am planning on galacts for this tank and I have read that they are good swimmers. I wonder if many problems with frogs drowning stem from lack of escape routes from the water... I hope to avoid this with the ramps that I have incorporated.


----------



## vivariman

Something that would look cool would be to stick some wood pieces upright in the water, so the tops are coming out. This could also help with "frog safety". 
DSC00016c

Like this, but you have deeper water.


----------



## clippo

interesting idea - thanks!


----------



## clippo

couple more pics.....

first one is looking down on the tank - shows the front part of the reflector and front light tube... also a bit of the rear glass cover. This fits VERY tightly. I am still wondering what to do with the front bit... whether to get another bit of glass cut or whether to make it mesh... or a combination. The front flap of the actual canopy is also evident... one of the fan grilles is missing though, as is the fan (I'd only use one on this tank probably). I'd only add the fan if I used mesh of course... opinions welcome!

The other shot is pointing up under the river bank and shows the strainer I built in to it. This will ultimately allow water to be drawn through the leca under the land section and the waterfall pump intake is located in the far corner of that section. It's not visible from the front apart from a very low angle... but it can be checked to make sure it doesn't get clogged.

Oh and the final shot is a close-up wide angle shot that just gives a differnt perspective on the interior of the tank!


----------



## AlexRible

It's really turning out very nice! Do you have any kind of filtration in the pond area?


----------



## clippo

thanks Alex - yeah, due to the set-up the leca itself should provide biological filtration.


----------



## Delgado

This is yet another really nice project which makes me want to start mine again from scratch. The background looks fantastic


----------



## clippo

thanks mate!

I've tinkered with the waterfall pump to bring it under control now. It was way too powerful so I added a valve into the riser tube section. Drilling a hole in the pump housing means that the flow can be reduced and that back pressure is released. The back flow is also useful in giving circualtion around the small submersible heater (as shown in a previous image)... also should stop any detritus accumulating behind the waterfall log.

I've also now added a bag of leca. I'll need another one to finish it off. I should have rinsed it first really but its too late for the first bag now.

Hoping to get it onto the stand tomorrow.


----------



## dimitri J

WOW, this tank looks quite fine. I also rebuild a aquarium into a paludarium. Congrats!


grtz
dimitri J


----------



## bmasar

did you come to a decision on the fogger? if you use an internal fogger, it has to be placed in a water source that a frog cannot get into. it isn't the device itself that is a danger to the frogs, it is what it does to the water to create the mist--which is some sort of rapid pulsation.


----------



## clippo

thanks folks - if I get a fogger I think it'll be an external unit. The durability of the internal ones looks to be a major problem as well as the danger to livestock. External foggers seem to be quite pricey over here in the UK though... I'll also have to get the cover glass drilled to feed it in.


----------



## Mworks

Hi Clippo
Check this out - I've had one running on a timer now for six months and I'm very pleased with the results. Just run a tube from the nozzle up to your tank and off you go. Good price too!
Buy Bionaire Compact Ultrasonic Humidifier White and Blue. at Argos.co.uk

Hope this helps
Regards
Marcus


----------



## bmasar

I also use a household ultrasonic humidifier and pipe it into the tank. One thing to remember is to fill the reservoir with R/O or distilled water to prevent the transducer from getting gummed up and requiring replacement. If you look at my construction thread, I actually spliced a switch into the power cord and mounted it to the exterior of my hood so I can flip a switch when I want instant humidity.


----------



## clippo

thanks guys - yeah I have an RO/DI so will be using water from that.

Thanks for the link Marcus.. looks ideal when the time comes. Not too expensive.

Nice to see another local member!


----------



## Mworks

No problem Clippo glad to be able to help. I live in bolton so not to far from you. I really like your tank and looking forward to seeing it progress through the months. If you ever need anything just PM me and I'll try and help you out. 

Another thing you might find usefull is I bought the tubing for the fogger from B and Q, really cheap and it works perfectly.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## clippo

quick update - tank now on stand in final position. Some hardscaping done. All systems running OK.


----------



## clwatkins10

That looks great! The tannins in the water add to the jungle effect.


----------



## clippo

thanks - yeah it's pretty brown.. I did soak the wood for a while before but I guess it'll take ages to disappear. I like it anyway. I just used tap water for the initial fill but will be doing some large changes using RO over the coming weeks. Still not decided on what fish to go in yet.... maybe killifish... maybe guppies.... maybe SA dwarf cichlids. Choices choices! 

As you can see, the leca is in place now with some weed fabric on top. This is being held in place with a few bits of slate while I gather materials for the planting substrate which is due to go in asap.


----------



## clwatkins10

clippo said:


> thanks - yeah it's pretty brown.. I did soak the wood for a while before but I guess it'll take ages to disappear. I like it anyway. I just used tap water for the initial fill but will be doing some large changes using RO over the coming weeks. Still not decided on what fish to go in yet.... maybe killifish... maybe guppies.... maybe SA dwarf cichlids. Choices choices!
> 
> As you can see, the leca is in place now with some weed fabric on top. This is being held in place with a few bits of slate while I gather materials for the planting substrate which is due to go in asap.


The tanins are probably coming from the coir. I think that killies would be a great choice!


----------



## AlexRible

Its just getting better and better.... Have you decided what kind of darts you want to keep in there?


----------



## gold3nku5h

What kinds of wood did you use? bald cypress?


----------



## snackpack

i also support the killifish suggestion!

Ive kept and bred australis for a couple years and love them. They do great in the tannin water and are great fun to watch. Just need to make sure that the food offered to them is smaller than their throats since they will swallow whatever fits into their mouths, only problem is that their mouths are much larger than their throats.


----------



## clippo

Thanks all!

Alex - still not decided... I think it's between Azureus, Tincs or Galacts. Probably just a pair or maybe a trio of the latter. I won't be adding them for quite a while yet.

Gold - I think it's called mangrove wood over here in the UK.

Snack - yeah, the size of the water body makes me lean towards killies too. I was initially considering tetras but I don't think they'd do well. Problem is that I can't get hold of any SA killi species around here and i was hoping to keep it broadly biotopic. If I see some nice Nannacara dwarves or some Apistos I might still consider them.... I am going to have Oak leaves on the land and in the water so I think dwarf cichlids would feel at home. There are lots of hiding places. I have bred Kribs and Rams before and kept A. agassizii, N. anomala and L. curviceps so I sort of know what I am doing... obviously that would fit with the biotope theme (Amazonian) too.

Adding substrate to the land section is next and I was thinking of using another log to make a raised terrace area towards the back. In this area substrate will be a couple of inches deep but in front of it, it'll just be an inch probably. I am planning to use ecoearth, granulated tree fern root, fine orchid bark and leaf litter to make the substrate. This will be topped off with more bark and then a layer of oak leaves. Once that's done, I'll be looking for plants!


----------



## snackpack

Sounds pretty sweet to me. 

For killies, if you cant find any locally in the UK, try aquabid

I know that there are international shippers on there for killies. Or if you have the time and patience, get some killie eggs. They hatch anywhere after a long dormant stage and would be very cheap to order. If you didnt know, killies eggs have a "dry" stage where they are removed from water and simply kept a bit moist.

I like the idea of the terrace with the wood too.


----------



## clippo

have now found a UK source of eggs for a couple of species that look good... I am considering A. australe (gold) or A. striatum (Cap Esterias). Although they don't fit the biotope, I think they will look right at home in there. I'd prefer adult fish to start with but if I can't find any I may well order some eggs after xmas.


----------



## clippo

....also planning to add a few Caridina sp. shrimps

here's a composite shot showing the tank with cabinet (yes, there's still a grille missing off the hood)

Everything still going OK.... have a couple of patches of fuzzy mould but believe that's normal. Hoping to order planting substrate materials soon.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Ya the mold is normal...great tank, looking forward to seeing it grown in. good luck!


----------



## clippo

thanks - after several days running on normal lighting etc, tank air temp is 70-78f, humidity is 90-99%, water temp is 77-79f.


----------



## Fishman

Looking forward to seeing this grow in and progress.


----------



## clippo

thanks - been busy over xmas hols so only recently started making progress again. Now on the verge of buying som terrestrial plants finally!


----------



## Delgado

Looking great! It would almost seem a shame to obscure that background with too much planting


----------



## crw.dft

beautiful tank. what is the floating plant in there??


----------



## gufimuse

That is just stunning. That is the most beautiful waterpart I've seen in quite a while!

/Jonny


----------



## TimsViv

Clippo,

Your tank looks great! 

Don't worry about your frogs drowning in the water section - they won't. I have kept several different species in my paludarium and have never had a frog drown.

A couple suggestions on your water section:

Plants:
- Java Fern
- Bronze Crypt
- Amazon Sword
They will all do well in your tank, but the more lighting, the better.

Fish:
- Marble Hatchets - a small school of 4 marble hatches will hang out in the top of the water section, tucked back in the plants. They are great for picking off fruit flies that end up in the water.
- Neon Tetras - a nice school of 6 neons will really add to the color. They will stay right in the middle of the tank and always be on display.
- Ottos - Otto cat fish are great in planted tanks, they will keep all of your plants algae free with out damaging the plants. Two or three would work well.
- Dwarf Cory catfish - And a small school of dwarf cory cats will work great at keeping the bottom of the tank clean.

Just some ideas.

Keep us posted.

Tim


----------



## clippo

cheers all - floating plant is Limnobium sp. I believe (not sure if this is the same as Salvinia?). After about a week in the tank I noticed 3 fish fry swimming about. They must have hitched in on the plants (as eggs I guess). Assume these were Rainbowfish of some kind as I got the Limnobium free out of tank containing several hundred rainbows! (not mine). They disappeared after a few days in the tank unfortunately. I have also noticed lots of other macro fauna - will post pics shortly. Fish soon... actually thanks for the suggestions Tim. I think I will go for 5 Corydoras pygmaeus (seen some at a local shop) plus a trio (1m, 2f) of killies (probably A. australe). I am still tempted by apistos though! I also saw some Rasbora brigittidae recently and they were tiny... could fit about 20 in there! I am not sure if they were adult size though.

With regard to the planting, I am going to go for some small broms (ampullacea, lilliputiana, duvaliana) plus some Cryptanthus to start. I also fancy some ferns for terrestrial planting - Nephrolepis and Asplenium probably. I'd also like a Syngonium rayii. I made the substrate out of 1 part fine orchid bark, 1 part xaxim, 2 parts ecoearth and 1 part freshly collected Oak leaf litter in the end. I mixed this all up, moistened it slightly and then tamped it down gently into place. Then topped with more orchid bark and washed oak leaves.

I also installed a single white LED for a moonlight effect.

My monitor tells me that water temp ranges from about 77 - 80f each day which I think is OK. Tank air temp starts day at high 60s (the house gets fairly cold at night at the moment as its just below freezing around here at night). During the day it rises steadily to about 80. I have yet to incorporate the PC fan which will blow air in (or suck it out?) through the mesh feeding flap a couple of times a day. Humidity is 99% and I get constant condensation on the front glass unless I open the front flap of the hood. When I do this humidity drops off to about 80%.

I know plants will help but I still feel there is a bit of a lack of cover for frogs.... might look to add a final log in the terrestrial area that can be sheltered under.


----------



## clippo

few shots of mini beasts as promised..... 

first, one of the fry I noticed... second, a cyclops I think... and finally, no idea!


----------



## Fishman

Looks like planaria. It is a type of aquatic pest, some times called a "plant leach".


----------



## clippo

thanks - not too bothered about the planaria as yet but any ideas if anything eats them? I guess the population may reduce on its own anyway.

I am very pleased with the water section... getting up close to view it from the front is really interesting. Due to the dimensions and lighting, from this position, it is not possible to see the back of the pool so it looks very natural to me. Hope to do some video of it in the future!

The leca filter system also seems to be working well. I am doing a large water change using RO water every week or so.

I cut my mesh front flap to shape last night but encountered a problem. Manipulating the mesh even gently resulted in small undulations in the material that means it doesn't sit completely flat when in position. Although it is a tight fit, the undulations mean there are small vertical gaps. Also, the mesh is too flimsy to work as a flap really. I might try to get a piece of glass cut instead and get a large hole drilled in it. This hole would be covered with mesh and then a fan would be above it (on the outside). Alternatively, I guess I could go for a completely sealed tank with an airpump and air-line fed into the tank.


----------



## moore40

any new pics, or updates?


----------



## clippo

hi there - I added a few ferns a couple of weeks ago so I was just seeing how they were doing before my next update. Initial signs seem good!

Actually, I had to move the tank yesterday which was 'fun'!

We have another baby due in July so the box room needed to be freed-up. This meant I had to carry the tank down a flight of stairs! My Dad and I managed it no problem though. I had to drain the water first and remove some of the decor but it is now in place. Now I can get back to stocking it. I actually got some Syngonium rayii cuttings delivered yesterday too and those are in. Time will tell on those I guess. Hoping to add some fish to the water part now too. Still after some bromeliads also. Might order those today.

I have nearly completed the equipment side of things. My front flap is cut to size and I have plastic hinges to install it but the glue I used didn't work at all. Need to try something else. Also hoping to get my fogger (external) fairly soon.


----------



## clippo

OK here's an update. Plants have now been in for about 3 weeks and are looking good. Will post some growth shots soon. Got some bromeliads etc on the way to complete planting. Added 7 dwarf corys to the water section recently.










growth shots of one of the ferns and a shot of my Syngonium rayii which I got in the mail a few days ago.


----------



## Delgado

Looking really nice


----------



## 013

Perhaps i missed the information, but how did you incorporate ventilation in this tank?


----------



## clippo

thanks. I haven't incorporated venitilation yet.

But this is how I intend to do it.

Basically, the tank has a canopy that sits flat across the top of the tank. It has a central strap and front and rear flaps. When I used this tank as a reef, I cut 2 hexagonal holes in each end of the front flap and had a PC fan stuck ont he underside under each hole. Each hole had a grille stuck over it on the top side. Basically I am going to do this again, but only have 1 PC fan on the right side. Underneath the outer canopy described above, the lights sit on top of a sheet of glass which tightly covers the rear 80% of the tank. The only bit that isn't covered is the front irregular shaped bit. For this I have cut a piece of acrylic to fit tightly. I was going to have this hinged onto the glass but the glue didn't work. Instead I think I will glue a lip of acrylic onto the back edge so it sits on the glass and can just be lifted out and propped up inside the hood space (after a couple of weeks I haven't seen any warping etc in this material indeed it isn't too near any hot lights). I also cut a hole in this inner flap directly under where the pc fan will be. This hole will be covered with wire mesh (stuck down using aquarium sealant probably). The fan will probably run off a timer and will be on a variable voltage adapter so the rpm can be adjusted. I will have to see how it works in practice. At the moment the front glass mists up quickly with the covers down so I leave it open for an hour or so in the evening.


----------



## housevibe7

Ok, so this has to officially be one of my favorite I have seen. Are you planting anything in that upper right corner? It seems a little bare, or are you waiting for things to grow in there?


----------



## clippo

thanks! yeah planting isn't finished. I ordered 3x V. duvaliana, 2x N. lilliputiana and 1x Microsorum steerei the other day. Heavy snow has delayed delivery though. I will see how these get on but might consider adding an oak leaf ficus to fill in and maybe some moss and lichens.


----------



## winstonamc

hey that looks incredible! Have you by any chance thought of getting some cherry red shrimp? They are so much fun to watch and they're pretty easy once you get started.


----------



## frogman824

Everything looks awesome. Give us another update once you get those broms planted. I can only dream of a viv like this some day.


----------



## clippo

cheers all - yep shrimps are in the plan.

Bromeliads STILL haven't arrived (posted out 'next day' 3 days ago!)

Considering adding an external fogger shortly.


----------



## iljjlm

Wow! Amazing looking viv. 
Dave


----------



## clippo

thanks - broms still haven't arrived! fed up!!


----------



## clippo

bromeliads now seem to have recovered after being in tank for a while (they looked bad after a long and cold shipping period). Still need to finalise layout of these indeed have a couple more plants to incorporate shortly.

Water section now contains 7 dwarf corys and pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides 'triple red'.


----------



## kamazza

all i have to say is WOW! I love it!


----------



## Yarak_Eric

That looks amazing. Can't wait to see some more living not so micro creatures in there as well. Definatly needs some fish and frogs!


----------



## Nate

When I got to the wood background I thought wow thats amazing, then I got to the waterfall and I'm thinking your starting to kill it, but I look at what you have and literally, my jaw dropped. It is absolutely stunning! I love it and can't wait to see what the final product will look like! What are you planning on putting in their? Sorry if you already mentioned that but I wasn't following the conversation. Great tank!


----------



## clippo

thanks all - was planning on adding a group of red galactonotus at some point but I wonder if something smaller might suit it better. Anyway, my attention is swinging back towards my reef at the moment to be honest. I will keep it ready and waiting though just incase the chance to get some decent frogs for a realistic price arises!


----------



## brog32

great job on the tank!!


----------



## NickBoudin

I love this tank. Makes me wish I kept mine half land, half water. It's amazing, really came out great!


----------



## LittleDip

Great job!


----------



## housevibe7

Man that is one UGLY tank


----------



## raimeiken

clippo said:


> bromeliads now seem to have recovered after being in tank for a while (they looked bad after a long and cold shipping period). Still need to finalise layout of these indeed have a couple more plants to incorporate shortly.
> 
> Water section now contains 7 dwarf corys and pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides 'triple red'.


pretty sweet looking tank! 

You should grow some kind of moss on that driftwood. Like Christmas moss


----------



## mellowvision

beautiful tank.


----------



## clippo

been a while since the alst update but the tank is still running fine. Still no frogs! 

I recently completed the inner canopy making the tank 'fly proof' (untested as yet though!)

80% of the tank is covered by very tightly fitting glass. The lights sit on top of this in a reflector and then a flat set of flaps go over this flush with the lip of the tank trim. As the tank is an irregular shape (flat back hex) getting glass cut accureately enough to cover the front section wasn't possible. Instead I used a piece of 4mm thick coloured acrylic sheet I had lying around.

Basically, I cut this to shape with a sharp knife by repeated scoring. I also cut a 'window' in this flap. This window was then covered with fine mesh which was attached using aquarium sealant to rule out any tiny gaps. I did try to attached plastic piano hinges to the flap but they wouldn't stick to the acrylic or the glass of the main section. Insead I just superglued another strip of acylic onto the top back edge of the flap. This sits on the glass section and holds the flap in place along its rear edge. The other sides lie on a small inner lip inside the tank making the largest gap a maximum around half a millimetre at most. Going back to the mesh window... I attached a PC fan onto the underside of the main canopy flap so when that is closed, the PC fan is suspended about 1 " above the mesh. When running, even on its lowest speed, it clears the tank of condensation in about 5 minutes.

An image probably helps explain the above!


----------



## clippo

just a couple of other observations... I had to remove the Limnobium from the water section as it wasn't doing well. Many leaves were turning brown. Also some small frogbit had hitched in with it and clogged the river bank strainer at one point. I completely cleared this out and am now seeking some water hyacinth instead. All fish are still OK! I still have all 7 of the corys even. The cockatoo dwarf cichlids are still a bit young for breeding but look in great condition.










With regard to the rest of the tank, things are OK. I still have all the bromeliads. The lilliputianas seem happiest while the duvalianas aren't great. They grew very quickly and are now pressing up against the inside of the glass cover in places. Where this is happening, the leaves are going brown from the tips. Is this scorching?

The Nephrolepis ferns have grown well. The heart leaf fern (Hemionitis artifolia) initially sent up lots of new leaves but these all turned brown and died recently. The original plant is still alive but some of the leaves look iffy. It seems like the veins in the leaves are turning black and this then spreads to the rest of the leaf. Any ideas?

On a more positive note, the Synogonium rayii is doing well. It now has about a dozen leaves and has sent a long runner out.

I still need to add some plants on the right hand side near the waterfall and will probably choose Java Ferns grown terrestrially for this location.

I am on still looking for some red galacts to go in this tank but need to get a good deal really to be able to afford them. I still want to get the tank more stable first anyway.

I might add an external fogger too.


----------



## bobberly1

I get that die-off too, I think it's just from the constant moisture they're exposed to on the glass. Beautiful apistos by the way, good choice too. I used to be REALLY into apistos, but then I changed my focus to everything fish and then to killifish.


----------



## clippo

thanks Mike. I did consider killies for this set-up actually but I've always had a soft spot for SA dwarf cichlids. I've kept and bred a few species but this is my first time keeping cacatuoides. I think they are a bit young to spawn yet but have high hopes.

After concentrating on my reef tank in recent weeks I am now planning to focus on this tank a bit more. I would love to add some frogs soon but as price and availability are major issues, I am having to be quite flexible.

One option I am considering is adding tadpoles to the water section although there are potential problems there as fish are in place. Temperature would need bringing down a bit too (currently runs from high 70s to low 80s). Feeding competition may be problematic. Anyone got any thoughts? (posted that as a specific query in breeding section too btw). I am interested in that idea though partly because I wonder if it might be easier to obtain tads by shipping, secondly that they may be cheaper.. and thirdly that I would love to see the morphing process (and I bet my 5yr old son would too!).

Failing that, I will look for some young frogs - galacts preferably but also considering azureus, tincs or auratus (single species tank).

Anyway I have a few alterations to make to get the tank frog ready.. but I feel I am getting close now!


----------



## fleshfrombone

Dude this viv is ridiculously amazing. I was thinking about doing something like this for a while now. I picked up some atlantic falls foam and am thinking about embedding ghostwood for the background. Seriously this is beyond display/zoo quality. I think I might go with neon tetras and avoid cichlids. It's been my experience that cichlids will nip at just about anything that sits on the surface of the water and I wouldn't want my frogs to get stressed. Your construction journal has given me so many ideas and inspirations. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## clippo

thanks!

I really enjoyed building this tank actually... very rewarding. Hope to see yours coming together soon!

You make a good point about the apistos. Will have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## clippo

time for an update - its about 6 months since I started the project.










I have recently added an external fogger.

Most plants doing OK - had to remove the Limnobium from the water section and now have water hyacinth in there. The heart ferns are dying off too... just going to remove these as I need more floor space anyway. Also added some java ferns on the right - some aquatic some terrestrial. Hoping to add an orchid in the final 'centrepiece' location over the water section. All fish doing fine.

still on the lookout for some frogs. 

also here's another shot - this time the fan isn't running so it's a bit misted up.


----------



## FCM

Nice jungle


----------



## clippo

thanks - I think I may have finally sourced some frogs - going for either a pair of Azureus or Orange Galacts.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

The Tank is awesome!, but I'm not sure there is enough ground space for the frogs you mentioned...good luck though


----------



## clippo

cheers for the comments!

Troy - thanks for the observation. Total land area equals approx 1.5 sq feet.

I wonder if the galacts may be a better choice as I believe they are not exclusively terrestrial?

I am considering pulling out one of the Nephrolepis ferns to give a bit more space actually.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah, taking one of those ferns out, may be just enough, and make sure that there are many ways to get out of that water... Dart aren't the best swimmers.  
-side note, Fantastic Viv though really, its awesome, by no means am I criticizing it. Just be careful with species selection... I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## clippo

thanks - comments are muchos appreciated! 

I am considering adding a manual pump-up pressurised sprayer to make misting a bit better before I go any further. I am wondering if I can fix the wand into position so when the trigger is pulled and locked, water is sprayed up onto the underside of the coverglass and then drips like raindrops into the display.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

that'd be pretty wikked


----------



## clippo

quick update.... haven't been on in a while due to arrival of a baby daughter etc.

The tank is ticking over reasonably well.

Still no frogs!

All the fish are still fine int he water section.... now down to 5 or 6 of the pygmy corys but I am pretty pleased with their survival rate. Cacatuoides are now mature but no signs of spawning. Must admit I haven't had much time to dedicate to them recently.

Some plants are doing well... others not. My liliputiana bromeliad has flowered a couple of times... the flowers on the others have dried up and they aren't looking too great really. They have produced off-sets though. They are duvalianas. Syngonium rayii is doing well - has spread nicely. Java ferns are OK but look a bit messy and are very slow growing. Nephrolepis ferns have grown nicely but again are a bit messy. I am thinking of having a clear out and replanting. Water section is currently devoid of plants apart from java fern. Nothing seems to gow well in it - tried Limnobium, water hyacinth... but they all gradually develop brown patches and turn mushy. i do have some java moss that is growing well both in and out of the water.

I tried to add a mister using a pump-up fence sprayer. This didn't work well as the spray only covered a small area. Spraying up onto the underside of the cover glass didn't really work as desired.... just resulted in one or two drips (not the raindrop effect I was after).

I am considering replacing the T8 lighting with LED lighting of some kind, but depends on how this will affect planting.

Still hoping for frogs at some point but need to open out the planting and get everything absolutely right first.


----------



## clippo

stripped out most of the plants now but saved some brom pups. Also added new wood, leaves and sheet moss. Got some more bromeliads due shortly. Also planning on making some changes to the water section.

No frogs yet but I think I am getting closer. Still considering galacts or azureus... or maybe a trio of leucs.

This is a stereoscopic shot by the way.... for details on how to view it see my '3D frogs' thread in photography. It's quite a tough one to get but it definitely works as I have viewed it myself.


----------



## clippo

yet another update! - new plants are now in place...

from left to right... V. splendens (mini), Catopsis moreniana, V. 'red chestnut', V. fenestralis (I think.... please correct me if I am wrong).

I also have some of the original duvaliana (pups) and lilliputianas.










I hope this design is viable in the long term.... no frogs yet but getting closer!


----------



## Julio

looks great, but you might want to give those broms a little more light, especially on the left sid eof the tank.


----------



## clippo

thanks - yes I might do that.... the reflector is actually designed for 2x55 watt PC tubes but I might look for 2x36 watters as they should fit.

OR... I also have a 36watt linear T5 on my reef that I am not using at the moment.... I might get a new tube for that and stick it under the hood... that would give me 76 watts total.


----------



## Julio

the T5 woudl do a much better job


----------



## clippo

it does look brighter than that in the flesh actually..... the shot is pretty underexposed to avoid burnout on the leaves.

Just checked and my T5 is a couple of inches too long so I'll be looking for PCs I think.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Stick with the T5's they give off less heat and are just as bright as PC's.
Andy


----------



## clippo

yes... just found out my reefs T5 ballast can run both 24 and 39 watt tubes so I will be able to fit in the 24watt. Will probably go for another full spectrum tube.


----------



## Occidentalis

The tank looks better than ever. In my experience the T5's have worked the best and give off the least amount of heat.


----------



## clippo

thanks all - quick update... have now added the additional 24 watt T5 lifeglo tube. Temperature is still fine.

A few pics of my bromeliads are attached. They still seem to be doing fine but any observations are welcome as I am still pretty inexperienced with plants keeping. They have been in place for about 3 weeks now and if anything seem to have actually got a bit smaller....

First, Vriesea sp. 'Red Chestnut'.










Next... not sure... either Catopsis moreniana or Vriesea fenestralis. Not sure but I this plant doesn't look 100% happy to me. Any comments?? 










Next, Vriesea splendens 'mini'.










Next, either Catopsis moreniana or Vriesea fenestralis. Any idea which it is?










My Syngonium rayii is still going strong. This is the 'daughter' of two plants.










This moss that I got in the mail seems to be doing well too. I am considering removing it and going for plain leaf litter though.










Finally, a shot of 'the guts'.


----------



## R1ch13

Stunning Red Chestnut.

Really gorgeous, Just got myself a couple lovely Vriseas from ENT, hope they look as good as yours.

Viv looks great mate....

I would for sure replace the moss with some good ol' leaf litter though.

Richie


----------



## clippo

thanks.

anyone got any comments on the Catopsis? should its lower leaves be curling up like that? does it indicate a problem?

I am keeping my humidity around 80% at the moment and misting once a day using RO water. Should I be feeding the plants at all?


----------



## Mworks

Hi Clippo,

real nice collection of broms! Where did you get them from? Building a new viv at the moment and they look like really good quality specimiens.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## roxrgneiss

clippo said:


> thanks.
> 
> anyone got any comments on the Catopsis? should its lower leaves be curling up like that? does it indicate a problem?
> 
> I am keeping my humidity around 80% at the moment and misting once a day using RO water. Should I be feeding the plants at all?


Regarding the Catopsis and Vriesea: the first one (solid green) is the Catopsis and the striped/speckled is the Vriesea.

The leaf curling looks normal. It's also normal to lose a couple lower leaves occasionally, in which case they will curl and brown.

Usually there is no need to fertilize most terrarium plants; decaying detritus and frog waste is sufficient.

Nice bromeliads!

Mike


----------



## clippo

thanks Mike - much appreciated.

Marcus - hi mate, got them from Bens Jungle. Very impressed with them... delivery was very quick and price was excellent. 

I'm leaning towards a trio of leucs for this tank now incidentally.


----------



## clippo

quick update - all the broms are still doing fine. The catopsis has sent out a flower spike.

I've finally reserved some frogs too! should be introducing 5x juvenile H. azureiventris in late April 2010.

Gives me a few weeks to tweak the tank.... I am keeping the water section but will be adding even more escape points (its a lot more full of plants now by the way... I have Java Moss and Brazilian Pennywort growing well in there now). I am also considering catching and trading the trio of Cacatuoides and replacing them with tetras.

Couple of other things... hoping to add some oak leaf ficus in near future.

Tank is featuring in practical fishkeeping magazine this month.


----------



## R1ch13

Cant wait for some pics.

Congrats on the PFK feature.

That's a real honour I bet.

This might be a good excuse to pick up an issue, after a 2-3year long absence...

Cheers

Richie


----------



## clippo

thanks Rich - I contribute to the UK aquatic press quite a bit actually - usually on marine subjects. I've had a fair amount of stuff published in pfk over the last few years. If you can find a copy of ultramarine mag I've got a series on marine inverts running in that at the moment... and the cover is one of mine too.


----------



## R1ch13

Oh thats cool mate.

Ive never heard of ultramarine mag, any good?

I used to be right into the whole High Tech planted aquarium scene.

But after a c02 overdosing incident occurred after someone tampered with my gear I called it quits for a while.

Poor fish!

Richie


----------



## clippo

yeah I like UltraMarine.

Sorry to hear about your CO2 incident  It's never nice when someone 'tampers with your gear' 

I think it's going to a be a long wait until April.... saying that, I've waited over a year for frogs so a few more weeks shouldnt hurt.


----------



## R1ch13

clippo said:


> It's never nice when someone 'tampers with your gear'


Hmm I'm not sure we are speaking in the same context haha 

Dont worry mate, Was a long long long wait until I got my frogs, but its really worth it.

You are well prepped so nearly nothing can go wrong, and you will feel alot more comfortable putting them in a well planned, established and checked tank, rather than something you quickly put together to get the frogs.

I hope PFK are paying for your frogs, as a thank you 

Richie


----------



## R1ch13

P.S maybe you should look into trying to get up to the Dendroworld meet in Runcorn at the end of April.

I think I am going to try and get along, although I havent finalized the plans.

Not so far from Cheshire so could be worth it.

Where you picking up your frogs from?

Richie


----------



## clippo

cheers Richie - yep I'm planning to go to Phil's meeting. That's where I'm collecting the azureiventris (from a chap from Nottingham). So I might see you there!

Thanks for the comment on the tank by the way. Yeah I hope it will suit them nicely... time will tell I guess.


----------



## clippo

time for a quick update pic.










I caught the 2 female cacas (with a trap) and traded them back as I decided that I didn't want them to breed in there. I now have 6 cardinals, 2 marbled corys, 4 pygmy corys, 1 otocinclus and 1 male caca in the water. Java moss and brazilian pennywort are grwoing nicely in there. I am very happy with the water section ow although I do plan to add some dwarf pencilfish and some freshwater shimps... and maybe a snail or two.

The bromeliads are OK... the chestnut, although rooted securley now doesn't seem to be grwoing at all.. indeed it seems smaller and paler than when I added it which is a shame. The catopsis has sent out a flower spike but it's leaf tips have gone brown - anyone got any ideas based on these symptoms?
The V. splendens and fenstralis both seem fine... haven't got much bigger but no obvious problems. The growth of the Syngonium has really slowed down. It keeps sending out long runners though, but I am snipping these back as they look untidy.

I've moved out most of the moss now as, although it was growing well, it looked untidy. I've replaced it with leaflitter. 

I am hoping to add a group of young azureiventris in late April. As such I am going to add some more rockwork near the riverbank (as I understand they live in rock piles near water in the wild).


----------



## llamafish

Come on clippo, i want to see the hoppers in there new home

I saw Clippo Viv over the weekend!! Just to say his got some talent there!


----------



## clippo

hi mate - thanks... nice to meet you and thanks for the frogs!

Yes, it's been over a year since I set up this tank but I've finally taken the plunge with 4 juvenile Hyloxalus azureiventris. They've been in for about 4 days now and I've seen 3 at once so I am assuming they are all fine. I've seen them eating too (I've put quite a few flies in).

Hoping to get better shots when the frogs settle... and the power adapter that runs my ventilation system is broken too at the moment meaning that the tank is misting up a lot more than usual which makes things harder too (to get a clear shot I've got to scrape the glass which scares makes the frogs more timid!).

here you go anyway!


----------



## fleshfrombone

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## llamafish

When the little buggers start to all sing together you get some great shots!! 

Damn that a nice pic... might have to use that next time i selling some off lol!

Toying with holding a meet over the summer so hopefully get to see the parent


----------



## clippo

thanks - yeah I can't wait for them to start singing!

I've seen all 4 now by the way. I've got some vitamin powder and have seen them taking fruitflies and springtails. 

They've been in for nearly a week now and seem to stay away from the water.

My cardinals tetras and male cockatoo cichlid love the fruitflies too!


----------



## llamafish

That good to know! I considered simliar setup but with Betta... 

I know got 11 tads... and another clutch of eggs!! Next species i considering to get is Highland tricolors. Will be interesting to see what sex you get as i heard commural breed frog have male high ratio?!

side note you heard dendroworld might be closing... GJUK trying to raise donation and a new "owner" for the site as his lost all interest! 

You going to get a female cocktoo fish?


----------



## clippo

I hope I get some tadpoles one day.

Regarding the cockatoo. nah, I actualyl started off with two pretty much baby fish that I got from a local breeder... supposedly male and female. The famle turned out to be a 'sneaker' male though so I traded him for two females. These turned out to be pretty fiesty though and everything else hid... including the reamining male. I fugured if they did breed, all hell would break loose so I caught and traded them. I'm just keeping the orginal male now as he's a stunning fish and I've had him since he was tiny. Might add some dwarf pencils though too and some Caridina shrimps.


----------



## Milnerhome

Hi,

I saw this tank in PFK and it inspired me! Its an amazing tank.

I recently converted a 5ft tank, trying to copy your design... just took a picture, I'm still playing around with it but for stocking i've gone for:

10 Marbled Hatchetfish
4 splash tetras
4 Apistogramma Inridae

Future fish are going to be some sort of rare blackwater tetra and corydoras, not decided yet.
Look into getting splash tetras, as they use overhanging leaves as spawning grounds, especially with the humid conditions, the eggs will do great and it'll be pretty amazing watching them spawn.

Still not decided on frogs yet, if you don't mind asking how much did yours cost?

Heres my tank, I'm going to get a fan to clear the condensation on the glass hopefully.









Thanks
George


----------



## pet-teez

I really really dig this tank! Very nice!
I also love your frog choice


----------



## clippo

thanks folks!

George - nice one, that looks great  Splashing tetras would be super indeed I considered those myself. My water section is pretty small though (only about 5gal) so I went for smaller species. Yes, seeing splashing tetras spawn would be fab. I'd love to see some set-up shots if you have any.... maybe time to start a thread!? 

I got my frogs from llamafish (see posts above) for £20 each. They've been in for nearly a month now and so far no problems with the water part. They are getting pretty bold actually and feeding time is getting interesting as there is a bit of scrapping going on! I am dusting my flies occasionally with 'Herpetal Amphibian Complete' powder.

I'm on the verge of changing my lighting again... taking out the T8s and converting to 2x 24watt lifeglo T5s (this will allow me to get another T5 ballast back onto my reef tank). The adapter powering my PC fan stopped working the other week so I need a new one of those.


----------



## clippo

frogs have settled well but they are still not used to my camera.... here's some new shots anyway.


----------



## nathan

Beautiful pictures !


----------



## clippo

thank you!


----------



## hukilausurfer

Wow! If we ever have another picture contest you should totaly enter one of those!


----------



## poimandres

Seriously...those pics are insane! 

What camera are you using, if I may be so bold as to ask?


----------



## clippo

thanks again - using a Canon 5D with Tamron 90mm.


----------



## R1ch13

Stunning pics mate, and even more stunning frogs.

They have certainly been added to my wish list now 

Cant wait to see more pics of the tank when its grown in and all wild.

Richie


----------



## eos

Awesome pictures! Great looking frogs


----------



## hpglow

This is one of those vivs the are inspirational. The detail put into it is just awsome.


----------



## frogface

This is one of those vivs you want to live in


----------



## clippo

thanks - yeah, split level with heated pool! 

Recently removed T8 lights by the way. Now running 2 x 24watt lifeglo T5s.


----------



## llamafish

Hi 

have there started calling yet? As one the froglet i got from the same batch has started! You be attending the meet?

Mark


----------



## clippo

haven't been on here for quite a bit.... had a few developments to report.

tank is now approaching 2 years old. Had frogs in since March this year - started with 4x H. azureiventris froglets.

I'm afraid I've lost 1 or possibly 2 now though.

The first and definite loss was the most colourful of the group. It rapidly became emaciated and I noticed over the course of about 2 weeks that it was not eating at all. Shortly after I found it floating dead in the water section. 

In recent weeks, the second most colourful frog seemed to be going the same way and it isn't making appearances at feeding time in the last couple of days (until then it was eating no problem). Have checked water section but no sign of it.... I think the first one may have drowned because it was weakened and maybe forced into the water by another frog (see below).

I've considered a few possibilties but I think that bullying may be the root cause of this. The other 2 remaining frogs are now quite stocky and relatively dull in coloration. At feeding times there is, as there always has been, quite a bit of wrestling and chirping. Other than this, I've not heard any calling despite the frogs being around 9 -10 months old.

Bearing in mind what I've read, I find it unlikely that I could have got all females.... but does this seem the most likely explanation?

By the way, I am feeding melanogaster and hydei flies every other day. Dusted on most occasions with Herpetal Amphib powder.

The second problem I am having is with my bromeliads. I've got a range of plants in there now and most are doing fine but my specimen broms just keep going brown at the tips... and sort of shrinking and going crispy. I've lost the red chestnut and now the V. fenestralis is going the same way. The only one that seems in reasonable condition still is the V. splendens 'mini' although even this has some dry tips and leaf spots. I've actually reduced misting a lot in the last few months as the tank appears to be high in humidity (droplets on front glass). The leaf tip problem actually started when I was misting every day so I though that excessive moisture could be causing the problem....

anyone got any ideas?

Lighting is 2x36watt T5 lifeglos (approx 6-8 months old) - 12 hrs a day.

Other plants in the tank include:

Hydroctyle verticillata (introduced aquatic but now growing well both aquatic and terrestrial)
Syngonium rayii (growing well, frequent runners shooting out need to be cut back to retain tidiness, sometimes results in new plants - leaves have appeared on runner section that was underwater also)
Java ferns (growing slowly but well both aquatic and terrestrial)
Anubias nana 'bonsai' (fairly recent introduction but seems fine both aquatic and terrestrial)
Java Moss (fine both aquatic and terrestrial)
Various small brom pups - lilliputiana, duvaliana (ok but very slow growing)

in the short term, I am gearing up for a new build that will enable me to rehouse the 2 remaining azureis... or split them if necessary.

I'm also trying to build up some fund to revamp the juwel but I'd like to know whats going on with the broms before I do this.

I'm considering a proven pair of larger frogs for the juwel longer term.


----------



## frogparty

you may have got all one sex. I know fleshfrombone got 5 males.
As for broms going crispy despite high humidity.... I think we can rule out too much heat. Your lighting doesnt sound like it would be that hot. 
Have they flowered or pupped? If so, then the original plants are done, and you will need to let pups grow up and fill in the space.
Is there water in the center axils? do the roots get any moisture? 
While I do not have personal experience with red chestnut, I do have V. racinae, and my original plant definitely did not flower, and went crispy on the edges, despite good temps and humidity. After a month of worrying about it, it began to pup. Now the mother plant is dead, and I have 6 pups forming on it.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Statistically speaking I should have gotten at least a pair. In fact I think the odds of at least a pair in 5 frogs is something like 90%. Instead I have a sausage fest.... Females aren't easy to find either.


----------



## HunterB

fleshfrombone said:


> Instead I have a sausage fest.... Females aren't easy to find either.


I loled hard hahahahaha


----------



## clippo

thanks all.

regarding the broms, yes they have water in their axils. No pups have formed on them though... including the red chestnut that was the first to go. I am wondering if their roots are getting too dry. I have to admit that I never wrapped their roots in anything, instead just wedging them into crevices in the background.

Fleshfrombone... how do you know they are all males? are they calling?

That's the thing that confuses me. I would have thought that if mine were all males they would be calling at this age? (I hear males mature at 4-5 months actually).


----------



## fleshfrombone

clippo said:


> Fleshfrombone... how do you know they are all males? are they calling?


Because I'm the man at all aspects of dart frog husbandry.... no in all seriousness they would have bred by now and I've seen them all calling. Here check this out:


----------



## Julio

The only down side is that apistograma you have in there that will eat any tads the frogs deposit in the water


----------



## clippo

OK, I've had a spare tank sitting in my garage for a couple of years now so I think I'm going to set it up. I was going to use it for a nature aquarium type set-up but never got around to it. I've got most of the things I need already which is good as I can't afford to spend much on it.

I'm going to move the remaining 2 azureiventris into it, or maybe use it so I can split them up.

In the meantime I am going to run the Juwel much wetter and feed more to see if I get any singing. I'm also going to revamp the Juwel a bit in coming weeks.

Might start a build thread for the new tank.


----------



## clippo

update:

I've still got the 2 azureiventris left. I never split them up and, a bit of good news, one of them is now calling regularly. Of the two, this one is slightly smaller. I am assuming the other is a female.

Anyone got any ideas on what I should do now? are eggs very likely? is there any telltale behaviour that I can watch out for that may indicate the presence of eggs?


----------



## clippo

update - I'm sure I have a pair... still one calling and last night I witnessed the singing male lead the female into the coco-hut. I used a torch in the morning to see if there was anything in there, but no eggs.

I'm sure I heard the female make a noise too.. a short low pitched croak.


----------



## botanyboy03

I've been having calling from one of my 3 since the beginning of the month, Its sporadic, and at random times, but I know I have at least one male. the oldest one is fairly large, and I know its not the caller, so I am hoping its a female. So it is one of the youngsters who came OOW in October.


----------



## clippo

now have my first ever clutch of eggs - woohoo!

Not a great pic, but here they are being guarded by the female (most sources say the male guards them though?).


----------



## stevenhman

Wow, you've kept up this thread for quite some time! Bravo!

Congrats on the eggs. Very good looking frogs. I hope the tad's are able to hide from any hungry fish


----------



## clippo

thanks - well, looks like the first clutch hasn't amounted to anything. I couldn't see any obvious development of the eggs and they've now disappeared.

Just have tetras in the water section now by the way... plus some dwarf corys, a baby ancistrus, an assassin snail and a couple of red stripe shrimps. 

I think I'd be tempted to try raising them out of the tank as I suspect the water may be to warm for them, and it may be hard to feed them.


----------



## freaky_tah

I'm not sure what kind of tetras you have, but I would suspect that they would enjoy a tadpole snack if they end up in the same water. My tetra's are voracious little predators to anything that fits in their mouth.


----------



## clippo

5 cardinals and 3 glowlights.... will have to see how it goes!


----------



## stevenhman

Hahaha. The ferocious tetras!

The tads might do alright. There should be quite a bit of detritus in the gravel of the water portion. As long as the tadpoles can crawl out of the water when they morph they might make it. Maybe pull the eggs and then put 40-50% of the tads back into the water portion?

This also might help to keep from getting too many froglets to handle!


----------



## pamnsam94

Although I had pools of water in their vivarium (minus the fish), my azureiventris deposited their tadpoles in a single bromeliad (a large hieroglyphica). I wasn't even aware I had female until I had to remove the bromeliad (it was getting too large). As I tilted the bromeliad to take it out of the vivarium, water and tadpoles came pouring out. Luckily, I was able to recover the tadpoles and they morphed out just fine.


----------



## clippo

Hi folks - been a while since I updated this thread.

Unfortunately those eggs ended up disappearing (eaten by parents?) and since then breeding activity has stopped completely. The male hasn't even sung for about 9 months. Conditions are the same... feeding them more variety if anything (springtails, FFs, microcrickets). Anyone any ideas?

The female seems really aggressive actually... she is always jumping on the male at feeding times.

Other than that, it's going fine. Did a bit of tidying up the other day... hope to post pics soon.


----------



## InHoc1855

Really lookin forward to you update. This viv is amazing.


----------



## drutt

looks good.. me like..


----------



## Alegre323

beautiful tank!


----------



## RikRok

Just finished reading this thread. Pretty awesome! Can't help with the frog issue though, sorry. I'm sure someone will chyme in with ideas soon. Keep the pics coming.


----------

